
Alan Rickman, Harry Potter and Die Hard Actor, Dies Aged 69 - hccampos
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35313604
======
arethuza
"By Grabthar's hammer, by the suns of Warvan, you shall be avenged!"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galaxy_Quest](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galaxy_Quest)

~~~
Patient0
My favourite bit of that movie (Rickman plays Sir Alexander Dane, a proud
thespian whose once illustrious career has been destroyed by Galaxy Quest
typecasting him into this humiliating role):

    
    
       Jason Nesmith: You WILL go out there. 
       Sir Alexander Dane: I won't and nothing you say will make me. 
       Jason Nesmith: The Show Must Go On. 
       Sir Alexander Dane: ...Damn you.

~~~
omegaham
My favorite part is when they're in front of the supermarket.

"... By Grabthar's hammer... what a savings."

It's like he's contemplating his entire acting career and questioning how he
got to this point in his life.

~~~
ntoronto
_It 's like he's contemplating his entire acting career and questioning how he
got to this point in his life._

That's my favorite Rickman scene as well.

It takes a fine actor to pack 30 years of fictional history into a single
line. I'll greatly miss his tremendous talents.

------
pierrec
I once watched a streak of Alan Rickman movies, and can certainly recommend
some of the less popular ones.

 _Closet Land_ \- HN should love this one: a dystopian science fiction film
approaching censorship, surveillance, and torture. It's a single setting with
only 2 actors, and sometimes feels like a very intense play.

 _Truly Madly Deeply_ \- An oddly appropriate film about accepting death,
where he plays a tired ghost who come back to haunt his significant other,
which I found bittersweet but overall heart-warming.

 _Rasputin_ (1996) - I actually watched this during a Rasputin streak, and
think that his performance is possibly the best Rasputin on film - he breathes
a lot of humanity and realness into the character (compare with, say, the
great but completely monstrous version with Christopher Lee). Other aspects of
the film are uneven, but it's still very much worth it.

I also remember being excited to learn that he was directing a movie recently
( _A Little Chaos_ ). Haven't seen it, but the reviews are convincing - it's
sad that he leaves us while he was still very much in a creative period.

~~~
arethuza
What did you think of Tom Baker as Rasputin in _Nicholas and Alexandra_?

------
sageikosa
Eight movies of "so much like your father" just so he could deliver the "you
have your mother's eyes" line, that one time; and undo all Harry's doubts and
fears in that one moment.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Honestly, I don't think that plot device worked at all in either the book or
the movie, and no amount of good acting could make it convincing. Roald-Dahl-
style crazy dystopias don't stretch out to longer works very well. (They're
not that good in shorter works, either.)

~~~
sageikosa
I didn't read the books, so all my knowledge is from the movies. I am probably
not alone in this regards.

And I am married to a children's librarian who has read them all, so I've
already heard the criticism, to which I answer I don't read much fiction, but
I enjoy watching it. I like to condense my make-believe.

That aside, I think if you hadn't read the books, you might consider it more
convincing since you weren't expecting it; which I didn't, and in retrospect
the build up was pretty good given how Harry starts getting tired of hearing
people put those two lines together and started finishing it himself to move
past that part of the dialog.

I've read that Rowlings let Rickman in on it fairly early so he could
understand the motivation and avoid just being a rock-monster.

~~~
eridius
> _I 've read that Rowlings let Rickman in on it fairly early so he could
> understand the motivation and avoid just being a rock-monster._

I read that too. I just went and found a source for it too:
[http://herocomplex.latimes.com/movies/harry-potter-alan-
rick...](http://herocomplex.latimes.com/movies/harry-potter-alan-rickman-
looks-back-on-decade-of-dark-magic/#/0). It contains this amusing tidbit:

> _“It was quite amusing, too, because there were times when a director would
> tell Alan what to do in a scene and he would say something like, ‘No I can’t
> do that – I know what is going to happen and you don’t,’” said “Potter”
> producer David Heyman. “He had a real understanding of the character and now
> looking back, you can see there was always more going on there – a look, an
> expression, a sentiment — that hint at what is to come … the shadow that he
> casts in these films is a_ huge _one and the emotion he conveys is
> immeasurable.”_

------
snake_plissken
"Due to the Nakatomi Corporation's legacy of greed around the globe, they are
about to be taught a lesson in the real use of power. You will be witnesses."

~~~
SuddsMcDuff
"What idiot put you in charge?"

"You did, when you murdered my boss."

------
celticninja
As a bad guy he was amazing, Hans Gruber, Sheriff of Nottingham and Snape are
probably the finest examples of his work in this area but he was never limited
to just the bad guy he just played them so well when he did.

~~~
venomsnake
While the three of them were antagonists, I would not qualify them as bad guys
or villains.

The only really bad guy I can remember he was playing was the judge in Sweeny
Todd.

~~~
maxerickson
Gruber killed people because it made his robbery more convenient. He shoots
the corporate dipshit guy in the head just to emphasize that he is serious.
How much more villainous can you get?

~~~
gadders
Don't judge.

------
teddyh
Interesting fact: he got his actual career started remarkably late:

[http://www.cracked.com/article_19655_5-famous-late-
bloomers....](http://www.cracked.com/article_19655_5-famous-late-
bloomers.html)

~~~
herbig
He was a stage actor. His career didn't start with film.

This article makes it seem like he was struggling to be a success long after
he should have quit. They just have a completely wrong definition of success.

~~~
sageikosa
British actors jumping back and forth between TV, stage and film are far more
common than in America. If they don't maintain a certain amount of stage work,
they must lose some British acting creds.

~~~
gadders
Pretty much. Stage acting is considered more prestigious.

------
Todd
Another great dies at 69 of cancer, days apart. Imagine all of the unknowns
who die too early. I really hope we figure this out.

~~~
simonh
Then there was Lemmy (70) at the weekend, also cancer. I also heard a few days
ago that a friend lost his father to cancer. It's been a bad week.

~~~
raverbashing
Well, I guess the amount of alcohol, tobacco and other stuff consumed might
have been a (small) factor

------
kunai
Bowie on Monday, now Rickman on Thursday. Both were 69. Both were fighting
cancer. And both were veritable giants both on and off stage. I feel like
someone's gutted me of emotion and left me cold and numb — which is kind of
funny considering I've never met or spoken to either. It's truly a wonder how
much celebrities and great artists can shape us and shape our society.

Today has been a dark, dark week for the world of performance art. He will be
missed.

~~~
melling
Hopefully, we get a successful "Cancer Moonshot". The war on cancer is almost
50 years old.

I was recently surprised to learn that pancreatic cancer is becoming
treatable, at least in some cases:

[http://www.cancermoonshot2020.org](http://www.cancermoonshot2020.org)

------
overcast
I'm not usually affected by news like this, but I'm actually sad. This guy was
awesome.

~~~
marincounty
This one got me to.

------
unfortunateface
I feel like i've had my heart cut out, with a spoon.

~~~
mcphage
Why a spoon, cousin?

~~~
jalfresi
Because it's dull you idiot, it hurts more.

~~~
venomsnake
Note to trigger happy downvoters - the above exchange is verbatim from a movie
of Mr. Rickman.

------
jlewallen
Another Rickman favorite, Epic Tea Time, Portraits in Dramatic Time

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eob7V_WtAVg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eob7V_WtAVg)

------
david-given
Sigh.

It's time for tea. Epic tea.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eob7V_WtAVg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eob7V_WtAVg)

------
code_chimp
By Grabthar's Hammer, you will be missed.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
By Grabthar's Hammer, by the Suns of Wavern -- you will be missed.

Like many really famous actors, at some point in his career it just became
Alan Rickman, in <MOVIE-TITLE-HERE>

But that was okay. His Die Hard appearance was phenomenal. I'll never forget
the movie Galaxy Quest.

I cannot miss Alan, for I did not know him. But I liked a bunch of art he
created, and I will be sad thinking that he will not be able to create any
more of it.

------
ianamartin
Yippie ki yay, you awesome mother fucker.

Dammit, this makes me really sad.

------
dovdov
I guess my generation came to the age where we start losing our child-, teen-,
and adulthood stars.

At least we still got the Kardashians and EDM. /s

RIP Hans Gruber :')

~~~
Pxtl
What's wrong with edm?

~~~
rwmurrayVT
Nothing.

GP likes to believe his generation was God's gift to Earth and seems to forget
the generation above his probably didn't like rock and roll. Classic baby
boomer.

------
workitout
I was just thinking about Die Hard the other day. He was brilliant in all his
roles.

~~~
ekianjo
Just watched Die Hard again couple of weeks ago, and every single time I watch
it I love Rickman's excellent interpretation.

Losing Bowie, now Rickman, 2016 starts with a heavy heart...

~~~
thorin
And Lemmy!

------
imglorp
My favorite: Dogma.

Bethany: Were they sent to Hell?

Metatron: Worse. Wisconsin. For the entire span of human history.

~~~
domfletcher
Ditto, there's something very funny about the voice of god being so jaded and
deadpan. My Fav: Tell a person you're the Metatron and they stare at you
blankly. Mention something out of a Charlton Heston movie and suddenly
everybody's a theology scholar! May I continue uninterrupted?

------
drzaiusapelord
Not much to say here other than he will be missed. I see a lot of commentary
here about cancer vs heart disease and why one is so much better treated than
another, but that's something of a fallacy. Cancer and heart disease are
pretty much matched for cause of death in baby boomers.

[http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/844382#vp_2](http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/844382#vp_2)

We're still very far away from guaranteeing long lifespans. Bowie and Rickman
pass away at 69, but Doris Day is still around at 91. Gene Wilder is 82. Mel
Brooks is 89. Age Vigoda is 94. Longevity is still a crapshoot.

------
nikbackm
For some reason, I remember him best for his role in "Sense and Sensibility".

~~~
Brakenshire
He plays the good guy.

------
bluedevil2k
He played memorable roles, and his legacy will definitely live on as Professor
Snape - my kids are starting through the Harry Potter series and love/hate
seeing him every time on screen.

------
kozukumi
Wow it has been a rather shit start to 2016 :(

------
ainiriand
After all this time? Always. RIP, Severus.

------
vermontdevil
By Grabthar's hammer, by the suns of Worvan, you shall not be forgotten!

------
vidarh
John Sessions does a fantastic imitation of Alan Rickman and tells a great
anecdote about him on QI:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OyvbJkj4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OyvbJkj4)

(with Stephen Fry, David Mitchell, Emma Thompson and Alan Davies)

------
kingmanaz
"By Grabthar's hammer ...what a savings." Amazing how such deadpanned misery
can be so funny.

------
mcv
First my mother, then David Bowie, now Alan Rickman. What is it about 69 that
makes people die of cancer?

~~~
kunai
<3 I'm so sorry about your mother. My sincerest condolences to you and your
family.

------
unwind
How sad.

This is a semi-dupe of this, btw:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10900974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10900974)
(different source but same real-world event).

------
verytrivial
Vale Alan Rickman.

Personal aside: When driving, my partner and I always refer to a certain town
west of London as Alan Richmansworth, I think simply because it is nice to
think about him. Sad news.

~~~
jwdunne
What a huge coincidence. My phone autocorrect Alan Rickman to that when
talking about his passing with a friend.

Very sad month, I have to admit.

------
sohkamyung
Besides the roles mentioned here, I will remember Alan Rickman for something
else: as Master of Ceremonies, introducing the various instruments at the end
of the first part of Mike Oldfield's "Tubular Bells II" album [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubular_Bells_II#Master_of_Cer...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubular_Bells_II#Master_of_Ceremonies)

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you for that.

------
metasean
The first thing I remember seeing him in was Closet Land. It's been at least
20 years since I saw it, and thinking about his character still gives me
chills.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101597/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_53](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101597/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_53)

------
EA
'Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves' and 'Love Actually' are my favorite AR movies.

~~~
rileymat2
[the Sheriff has said he'll cut out Robin Hood's heart with a spoon]

Guy of Gisborne: Why a spoon, cousin? Why not an axe?

Sheriff of Nottingham: Because it's DULL, you twit. It'll hurt more.

------
WOOKIE_pizza
[http://themanyfacesof.com/alan-rickman/](http://themanyfacesof.com/alan-
rickman/)

Really loved this actor. Sad to see him go. He brought us so much enjoyment
over the years. Thank you, Alan!

------
anmatapp
"You just... (long pause)... know." Really sad news.

------
55acdda48ab5
His reading of "The Return of the Native" on audiobook is amazing. I just
happened to finish it recently.

------
ck2
This age 69 thing is starting to freak me out.

------
castell
[http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000614/](http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000614/)

------
jafingi
Brilliant actor. RIP.

------
kercker
RIP

------
snarfy
"End of line."

~~~
teddyh
That was David Warner, who is still very much alive at 74.

~~~
sandbags
Thank goodness!

------
lionize
Sad news, however how is this related to Hackery?

~~~
rootbear
Well, it's a stretch, but when I saw Die Hard I just barely caught the BSD
reference when they log into the CEO's terminal. I found a screen shot on
flickr:

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/armenws/9516176127/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/armenws/9516176127/)

That's a pretty hackerish reference for a film made in 1988 that wasn't
particularly about computers or tech. There was probably a BSD fan at the
company that created the computer screens. FreeBSD 9.2 had a tribute to this
in it's boot screen:

[https://mebsd.com/make-build-your-freebsd-
word/freebsd-9-2-d...](https://mebsd.com/make-build-your-freebsd-
word/freebsd-9-2-die-hard.html)

~~~
lionize
Everyone who dies has probably used a smart phone or the internet so lets
start the avalanche!

~~~
tempodox
Well, everyone who has ever lived has also died.

~~~
sp332
Well there are still >7 billion people that don't fit your categorization,
which means only 93% of people who have lived have died.
[http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-
li...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-living-
outnumber-dead/)

~~~
petejansson
The article seems to say that the estimate of all who have lived is about 106
billion, so the number of currently-alive is estimated at about 6% of those
who have ever lived.

Arthur C. Clarke wrote "Behind every man now alive stand thirty ghosts, for
that is the ratio by which the dead outnumber the living." I wondered if that
ratio needed updating. It does, but not, it seems, in the direction I
expected.

~~~
sp332
The article is from 2007; the earth's population has increased to 7 billion
now.

------
paulpauper
between david bowie and this, cancer seems to be the midlife killer of choice
. Much process has been made in heart disease, but cancer? Not so much. Once
it's spread, you're dead. (2 years usually)

~~~
ekianjo
> Once it's spread, you're dead. (2 years usually)

OK, this is completely wrong. There are several cancers which do not kill THAT
fast in the first place, and several that can be cured with pretty good
confidence. And it's often a matter of how soon you detect it - if you find it
at Stage I, you have much better odds than if you find it at Stage IV.

Please stop generalizations like this.

~~~
paulpauper
those are just the stats. Metastatic cancer is almost always fatal with an
average survival of 2 years. That shows why more progress need to be made.

~~~
maxerickson
The GP's point is that you should specifically say metastatic cancer if you
want to cite that statistic, not generalize it to cancer.

~~~
Vivtek
This might be a stupid question, but doesn't "spread" imply metastasis? It
just has better rhyming options.

If it's metastatic, you've had it... doesn't quite trip off the tongue.

~~~
ceejayoz
Sort of. If it's limited to only metastasis, then the original statement "Much
process has been made in heart disease, but cancer?" is pretty silly, as it's
comparing the worst of cancer cases with all of heart disease.

------
puppetmaster3
An actor?

~~~
venomsnake
The Actor

~~~
puppetmaster3
Yes, actor. On a site about programming ( or derogatory slang: hacking). On
first page, first item. It's not even science, let alone computer science. A
CGI article would be more on topic.

------
pmtarantino
I am very sad for this (I am a huge Harry Potter fan), but I can not let pass
a curiosity of which this event is part of.

Aaron Ramsey (Footballer player for Arsenal, UK) has a reputation for
apparently killing off famous people when he scores. Whenever he scores
someone famous tends to pass away, of course it is a big coincidence, but he
did score yesterday too.

Also scored last week, and David Bowie passed away.

If you google it, he scored the previous day of the deaths of Colonel Gaddafi,
Steve Jobs Osama Bin Laden and Whitney Houston, among others.

~~~
epimenov
[http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-
correlations](http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations)

~~~
pmtarantino
I didn't imply correlation, just curiosity.

